

Perl, the first postmodern computer language - mark-t
http://www.wall.org/~larry/pm.html

======
william42
Incidentially, I'm reading John Gardner's "Grendel" right now, which my
English teacher calls postmodern. Mostly it consists of Grendel ranting about
how humanity enrages him and that's why he kills dozens of people. Similar to
Perl, when you think about it...

------
huherto
Great article! it is not really about perl and it is a great read around here
where there seems to be the idea that lisp (or ruby or python) is the only
way.

------
bprater
Spring 1999.

